# Rachio issue



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Just a heads up that Rachio moisture tracking is currently having issues. Therefore, if your system is running when it should not be or you see no history of a recent run, Rachio knows and is working to resolve this.

For now, if you need to skip a run, do it manually.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

https://support.rachio.com/hc/en-us/articles/360007810334


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I noticed and a way to get it correct is to swap your weather stations and then swap it back.


----------

